

International Sentiment Analysis for News and Blogs - asp742
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://www.cs.sunysb.edu/%7Embautin/pdf/int_senti_analysis.pdf

======
asp742
Their main website is also interesting

<http://www.textmap.com>

------
trevelyan
Who is paying for this stuff?

